# My baby mice! (Updated pictures 2/23/12)



## MGJMouse1989 (Feb 14, 2012)

These are the ones that started out as 26 live babies (29 if you count the dead babies I actually found). So I think these two belong to two mothers. These are the 10 survivors!













































This one is very interesting, only has color on the rump


















The only brown one


















This one has color on the lower part of the head/face and on the rump



















If anyone can tell me markings/varieties/colors that would be awesome!


----------



## sambircumshaw (Feb 10, 2012)

very nice mice


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Were any of the babies that died solid white?


----------



## MGJMouse1989 (Feb 14, 2012)

They all died before I noticed color on them, none have died since they started showing their colors! But a LOT died! I mean it went from 26 to 10!


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Looks like one black self, and then a mixture of black, blue and either chocolate or agouti variegated. The colour on the rump is quite common with the lighter varies but you should notice more spots of colour as it gets older  
Wow, that's a lot of deaths, I wonder if they were all homozygous varies or if the mums just couldn't cope with the numbers.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I agree on black, blue, and chocolate, and I wouldn't be surprised if the mums found a bunch of dead babies and went on removing babies until they felt comfortable. Still, ten with two mums will mean very healthy and strong babies for you!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very pretty! I like the way the spots are ragged around the edges, instead of being smooth. It reminds me of the difference between overo markings and tobiano markings on a horse, lol! :lol:


----------



## MGJMouse1989 (Feb 14, 2012)

Updated pictures, AND Ashton (The mother of the oldest litter) had her second litter! Finally all the mice are NOT pregnant! She had 15 this time.









Ashton's newborns









Rose, Daisy, and Cocoa's babies all mixed together









Black varigated









Blue varigated









Chocolate self









I like this one









chocolate varigated









Black varigated









Another blue varigated









Blue self









I like this one, blue rump and a mask.









Similar to the other one, I like this one too!









Blue varigated?









Another black varigated









Another blue varigated ( I have mostly blue varigated, and blue selfs)









Black varigated









Blue self









Another blue varigated









Black varigated









Blue varigated









The little black self! Another of my favorites.

Who doesn't love piles of mouse babies?

















































And this is all of the babies father, who I named Romeo..


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Those mice are dominant white, which is lethal when they have two copies of the genes, that's undoubtedly why you lost so many out of the litter.


----------



## MGJMouse1989 (Feb 14, 2012)

What does that mean for their future? Will they continue to be healthy mice, or will I lose more of them?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

*BZZZT* Cuteness overload...what a fabulous bunch of markings...


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Very nice, if only my vari's would produce!!! 2 pregnant doe's amounted to 0 babies  bahh humbug!


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

The dominant white spotting gene (W) is only lethal when homozygous, and they tend to die before they reach 2 weeks old and have no colouring on them - i.e. look like BEWs. All the babies you have left will only have one copy of the gene so they will be fine  
I don't think you've mentioned any plan to breed them, but if you did then putting two varies together would produce selfs, varies, and the homozygous which will die off if not culled first. If you bred a varie to a self, you would just get selfs and varies.
Some of those babies are looking really nice - can't wait to see how they progress!! 
*Velvet_Meece* - one of my varie does doesn't seem to be producing either, how odd!


----------



## KDailey (Feb 16, 2012)

Those babies are stunning! I love how you got so many different colors. I may come steal them all.  lol

I can't wait for my babies now


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Lovely babies! I especially like that chocolate variegated!


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

omg those babies are so beautiful! Haven't seen any that good in ages I love all those blues!!!!


----------



## MGJMouse1989 (Feb 14, 2012)

Yepp, all the new babies died except 1!


----------



## MGJMouse1989 (Feb 14, 2012)

Grazing time:




































Fighting over food, cause of course I don't feed them



























My little Stubby, the easiest to identify out of the blue selfs lol




























[imghttp://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/407523_10150554265066143_617781142_9267382_1902351036_n.jpg[/img]


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

OMG, cuteness over load (yes, totally agree with you moustress)!

Also, that looks almost exactly like my mix you're feeding.


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

lmao was just abou tto say the same.... :lol:


----------



## MGJMouse1989 (Feb 14, 2012)

I feed a medium/large bird seed mix, multiple different cereals (wheat bran, rice unsweetened, oatmeal), dog food (And I have been putting in cat food for the extra protein for the nursing moms and babies), lab blocks, and I usually put flax seed but I didn't have any for this batch!


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

That sounds almost exactly like my mix!


----------

